# Forrest J. Ackerman R.I.P.



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Rest in peace. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081205/ap_en_ot/obit_ackerman


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What sad news. I would have loved to have seen his collection at its prime.:cryvil:


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I cut my teeth on Uncle Forry's Famous Monsters of Filmland magazine in the late 60's and early 70's. Really hate to hear of his passing. Never met him, but always heard he was a great guy.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I loved Famous Monsters as a kid. Rest easy, Mr. Ackerman.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aww geez. He was a regular at Archon here in St Louis... cool guy. The fan world owes him much. RIP, Forry.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

RIP, Forry... my condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I had the honor, and privilege of meeting this dear man on several occasions. He was a pleasure to be around, and his museum of Horror/Sci-Fi/Fantasy memorabilia was amazing. It was a sad day in this world when he passed. He will be sorely missed by all of us for whom the genres listed, meant so much.

Uncle Forry, you were, and always will be, the best! R.I.P.


----------

